# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Pegasus Touch Laser SLA Printer Forum >  KS Project Update #10: Better Eiffel Tower Prints + Mini Rook Samples Shipping

## Eddie

*Project Update #10: Better Eiffel Tower Prints + Mini Rook Samples Shipping*Posted by Full Spectrum Laser ♥ Like

The Eiffel Tower is a gold standard test print in high resolution 3D printing.  Nearly everyone does it.  You can download it from Thingiverse here
When we first launched the Kickstarter we were able to get a perfect 9" tall Eiffel (printed as 1 single piece on the Pegasus Touch).  To be considered perfect, we need to see all the holes through the braces and the inner and outer railing above the arches are intact.  Look closely at other Eiffel tower prints, they almost always discard the railing.  
However the original STL file on Thingiverse is listed as 54.7 x 54.7 x 120.9 mm.  At 120.9mm=4.76" tall the features become so small that it pushes the limits of most 3D printers. 
We've been working hard with improved optics and a completely reworked layer release mechanism.  The release mechanism is of great importance as sticking and suction forces can ruin small features.  With our improvements, we were able to get a perfect 120.9mm Eiffel Tower print on the Pegasus Touch.
Take a look at the comparison between our printer and a leading competing SLA printer on a 120.9mm Eiffel tower.  Note sometimes people will print the Eiffel tower as TWO halves to increase the size of the small features but this is not a fair comparison - always ask for it to be printed as the original 120.9mm height.
120.9mm Tall Eiffel Comparison
Mini rook samples now shipping!
 Also we have started shipping our Mini Rook samples.  Look for yours in the mail if you ordered one!

----------

